# Are the days of the point-and-shoot camera over? Is iphone preferable?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a Canon point-and-shoot Powershot s95 which I have used for years. As you have probably noticed, as I have, nobody uses point-and-shoots anymore. My explanation is that most people don't know anything about photography, don't know the difference between a phone that takes pictures and a camera, and are so addicted to posting their images online that the use of a phone for pictures is the obvious choice. 

I couldn't care less what people think if I'm pulling out my little s95 to take pictures when every one else is holding up a stupid phone. But my wife's embarassment with my carrying a camera to important events, along with the knowledge that these phones are catching up every year with cameras in terms of quality is causing me to pause yet again and reassess the continued use of my s95. 

I tried to compare specs but I'm not sure what I should be looking at most closely. Can someone take a look at this link for the s95 and tell me if it is still preferable to the iphone 6? That's the version my wife has.

Thanks!

https://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/compacts/canon_s95


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Specs are just that... specs. Impressive numbers don't necessarily mean better picture quality. Matters of personal preference are best addressed by, well, the PERSON with a certain preference, NOT someone else! If you're gonna roll based on others' preferences, you're in for a roller-coaster ride! The best comparison, in my opinion, would be to compare shots from both devices, but that comparison DOESN'T address the aspect of PREFERENCE, which is the question of this thread. Now, tell me, how does *someone else *tell you what is *preferred by you*???

If I had a point-and-shoot whose photos look *better* TO ME compared to those taken by my phone's camera, and I was attending an important event, I'd rather forget my phone behind, but not my point-and-shoot, and I'll definitely be whipping it out to take those precious photos instead of my phone. However, if I was trying too hard to *fit in* with the selfie-taking Instagram-spamming "cool crowd", I'd instead whip out my phone and probably a selfie stick, regardless of quality of the phone's camera's photos. 

My Sony point-and-shoot of 5 years is always fully charged and with me when attending an important event, and wifey knows better than to get embarrassed by such a trivial matter, but she ain't your wife, and I'm not you. See the point yet? I don't believe we or anyone else can tell you what is preferred by you, but I can tell you what I prefer, and others can tell you what they prefer, your wife already has shown you what she prefers, so the circle is gonna close and the question is gonna come back to you? What do you prefer?


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

usingpc said:


> I have a Canon point-and-shoot Powershot s95 which I have used for years. As you have probably noticed, as I have, nobody uses point-and-shoots anymore. My explanation is that most people don't know anything about photography, don't know the difference between a phone that takes pictures and a camera, and are so addicted to posting their images online that the use of a phone for pictures is the obvious choice.
> 
> I couldn't care less what people think if I'm pulling out my little s95 to take pictures when every one else is holding up a stupid phone. But my wife's embarassment with my carrying a camera to important events, along with the knowledge that these phones are catching up every year with cameras in terms of quality is causing me to pause yet again and reassess the continued use of my s95.
> 
> ...


I actually looked at some actual photos taken by both s95 and iphone 6. And for me, those taken by the point and shoot were better, quality-wise. But taking your statement on how other phones catching up on cameras--yes, I agree. But in this particular case, comparing the specific gadgets you mentioned, the point and shoot wins. 

Stancestans makes a great argument too. After all, it all boils down to your preference. I usually prefer using my phone just because of convenience. Unlike Stancestans, I often forget to charge my camera. But when travelling, I make sure to have my camera fully charged and ready for taking photos.


----------

